# Anger management thread



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Apparently I got a lot of contained anger that I don't express directly into the world but it is still there on the inside making me sometimes myserable as I unjustly judge myself or others severely and often negatively.

Like a child, I get angry when things don't go the way I want to. I rage when I fail at something after repeteadly trying to succeed. It makes me mad when other people act out of ignorance, stupidity or straight out narcissistic evil.

*What makes you angry?*


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> *What makes you angry?*


Bullies.

.......................


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Jamie Oliver

.......


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Me too, bro. Me too. 

The main thing I get angry at is myself. I have a very low tolerance for my own humanity.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Improper use of the word 'literally' by people who think they are using a big word but have no clue how to use it in context.... Literally!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Cruelty towards or neglect of animals or children or the mentally ill.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

On a more trivial note, I get angry at slow drivers who seem brain-dead.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Bulldog said:


> On a more trivial note, I get angry at slow drivers who seem brain-dead.


Same. And my father is one of them ...


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Just about anything is worth getting angry at, if you think about it hard enough!


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Merl said:


> Jamie Oliver
> 
> .......


Have you seen this? its hilarious


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Bulldog said:


> On a more trivial note, I get angry at slow drivers who seem brain-dead.


Particularly on freeway on-ramps. How do they expect to merge safely with traffic moving twice their speed?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Younger people saying "arks" instead of "ask".


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Bulldog said:


> On a more trivial note, I get angry at slow drivers who seem brain-dead.


I get angry at snake drivers. You know, the ones on the interstates who drive at 100 mph and snake into the spaces between cars. And they always seem to travel in pairs; I catch my breath after seeing the first one, then up comes the second one.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I get angry at snake drivers. You know, the ones on the interstates who drive at 100 mph and snake into the spaces between cars. And they always seem to travel in pairs; I catch my breath after seeing the first one, then up comes the second one.


We used to call that threading the needle. But it is dangerous. Clip someone's fender and 70 mph and you can cause a rollover.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

SixFootScowl said:


> We used to call that threading the needle. But it is dangerous. Clip someone's fender and 70 mph and you can cause a rollover.


In theUK we used to call them 'Weaver Birds' but now we just refer to them as d*ckheads.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

1) Bullying in every aspects of life, including but not limited to politics, schools and social media.

2) Discrimination in any form against whatever; and in addition, any self-serving activity that uses anti-discrimination as an excuse.

3) Double standard. This is much more common than I would have thought.

It's never worth damaging one's mental health by getting angry though.

Stay sane. Stay safe.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

Yea, the double standard, this is a turn-off trait as much as the very strong form of hasslichkeit/ugliness. I also would consider displaying anger to strangers is a great disgrace and ugliness, although maybe it is hypocritical. I use my anger to motivate to do things usually I do not want to do, and it turns out quite effective as a means of self-control. I harbor strong hatred toward something as well, still, use the ill passion as an excuse to achieve something even if do not intend it.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Politicians - I recall my father saying in his opinion 'anyone whose primary ambition in life is to be a politician should automatically be debarred from being one'.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Malx said:


> Politicians - I recall my father saying in his opinion 'anyone whose primary ambition in life is to be a politician should automatically be debarred from being one'.


Reminds me of 'Parents are the last people who should have children' - also with a grain of truth.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Never get angry. Get even!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Kiki said:


> 3) Double standard. This is much more common than I would have thought.


If it weren't for the double standard some people would have no standards at all.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Malx said:


> Politicians - I recall my father saying in his opinion 'anyone whose primary ambition in life is to be a politician should automatically be debarred from being one'.


You must know e. e. cummings poem then:

"a politician is an ar$e upon which everyone has sat except a man"


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I tend to not get angry with things that are out of my control ... or things that I know I cannot change in my lifetime or the next life whatever I evolve into. 

I'm like a duck in the rain - I let the water run off my back. 

Sometimes I will sit down at the piano and improvise ... or go to the church and practice until all hours of the night on the organ ... music is my gyroscope, it keeps me centered ... and from being sent away to the Tokyo Giggling Academy.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> If it weren't for the double standard some people would have no standards at all.


Oh boy, that is sad.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*A reminder that politics and religion can not be discussed in this forum. A number of posts that were clearly religious or political, or were bound to get religious or political in further discussion have been deleted.*


----------



## BobBrines (Jun 14, 2018)

People who give up their right-of-way at a 4-way stop. Then nobody knows what to do!!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Any TV entertainment show where the crowd clap along loudly to music or get wildly excited and start doing that "woo-woo", high-pitched nonsense (eg. Ant & Dec's irritating Saturday show) makes my teeth grind.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> I get angry at snake drivers. You know, the ones on the interstates who drive at 100 mph and snake into the spaces between cars. And they always seem to travel in pairs; I catch my breath after seeing the first one, then up comes the second one.


In the past Germany's Autobahns performed as THE example of German discipline. Alas, this has become the past. At present you can encounter the weirdest driver behaviour also there. In the Czech Republic the situation is still a bit looking like Germany in the past. Don't mention driving on Dutch highways. The speed maximum is 100 km/hour, but still there occurs irrational changing of driving lanes that will  you.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Manxfeeder said:


> I get angry at snake drivers. You know, the ones on the interstates who drive at 100 mph and snake into the spaces between cars. And they always seem to travel in pairs; I catch my breath after seeing the first one, then up comes the second one.


I once saw an 18 wheeler, tractor-trailer rig doing that on the freeway. Between weaves, he'd tailgate the car directly in front of him, as if that driver had any control over the long line of cars in front of them. Damnedest thing I ever saw.



Malx said:


> Politicians - I recall my father saying in his opinion 'anyone whose primary ambition in life is to be a politician should automatically be debarred from being one'.


Reminds me of the old Groucho Marx line: I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member.



Merl said:


> Any TV entertainment show where the crowd clap along loudly to music or get wildly excited and start doing that "woo-woo", high-pitched nonsense (eg. Ant & Dec's irritating Saturday show) makes my teeth grind.


I never could make it through the Rush in Rio DVD. The crowd noise is just too intolerable.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2021)

Bwv 1080 said:


> Have you seen this? its hilarious


Yeth, I can't thand him either!!

(Lisps are so easy to fix these days via speech therapy; you'd expect adults - particularly in the public eye - to attend to this!!)


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

1-Torturing animals, I promise I will do something if possible, sadly chinese govt has not yet pass any legal act for animal protection. Please help me 

2-People who eat sea food everyday, we have chickens, duck turkies, pigs, beef, milk, muttons, eggs, duck eggs, rabbits, partridges, sweets, pigeons, fruits, crops, wheats, herbs, spices, and you still want more and more. I would advice the others no more than 3 times a year per capita or 500 euro total a year per household. Myself totally refuse to eat sea food as much as possible, once maximum for me a year, since some processed food containing sea products could not be totally avoided these days especially for the large festivals. I do want to religiously ban sea food if possible.

3-Glutton video shows, many videos of this kind, not funny at all. Once or twice is probably OK, but too many of this is sick. 

4-Fast food chickens: rearing chickens industrially for meat in 3 months, without allowing some natural sunlight to shine on these creatures before serving to "poor" people as "junk" food. Calling these pitiful creatures as "junk" food too? so sad.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

I got angry (still am), at the kid I heard on radio the other day who questioned why he had to take a simple lateral flow test before seeing his grandparents at Xmas, suggesting instead that they should isolate themselves. 
For F***'s sake, what is wrong with some people.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

I do not incriminate in person, just gross phenomena.:lol: But what I am saying is serious also, social sanctions also dominate over the freedom of speech now? Just let me say it. :tiphat:
I apologize for the uncomfortable part, I edited away the angry words.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Highway traffic can really get to me. What I hate most are narcissistic relatives that feel entitled, and believe you exist only to serve them.


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Highway traffic can really get to me. What I hate most are narcissistic relatives that feel entitled, and believe you exist only to serve them.


Some doubtless feel entitled and I hate that too. What experience have you had of such behaviour Phil?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

mikeh375 said:


> Some doubtless feel entitled and I hate that too. What experience have you had of such behaviour Phil?


With some in-laws. I inherited into my spouse's role of support and under-privilege in her family power structure. When I do something for them, it's supposedly a given and not counted, but what they do will be kept on a tab. I didn't want to shake things up when I first joined, but eventually had to to a certain degree, and they see you as the villain for it.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Ariasexta said:


> 1-Torturing animals, I promise I will do something if possible, sadly chinese govt has not yet pass any legal act for animal protection. Please help me
> 
> 4-Fast food chickens: rearing chickens industrially for meat in 3 months, without allowing some natural sunlight to shine on these creatures before serving to "poor" people as "junk" food. Calling these pitiful creatures as "junk" food too? so sad.


In Australia, cockatoos are considered pests. They're frequently caught and killed by farmers. Here in the states, cockatoos make for the most affectionate pet birds.



Ariasexta said:


> 2-People who eat sea food everyday, we have chickens, duck turkies, pigs, beef, milk, muttons, eggs, duck eggs, rabbits, partridges, sweets, pigeons, fruits, crops, wheats, herbs, spices, and you still want more and more. I would advice the others no more than 3 times a year per capita or 500 euro total a year per household. Myself totally refuse to eat sea food as much as possible, once maximum for me a year, since some processed food containing sea products could not be totally avoided these days especially for the large festivals. I do want to religiously ban sea food if possible.


Actor Jeremy Piven acquired mercury poisoning eating nothing but seafood. Just dessert?



Phil loves classical said:


> Highway traffic can really get to me.


The most common thing I deal with as a bicyclist is drivers wanting to turn right on red. They sit there waiting for me to cross a busy major intersection on a red light. Then get bent out of shape when I don't.


----------



## Ariasexta (Jul 3, 2010)

> In Australia, cockatoos are considered pests. They're frequently caught and killed by farmers. Here in the states, cockatoos make for the most affectionate pet birds.


In an environment like Australia, some land rodents or wild species in the land and waters get periodically over-populated, a unique situation in the southern hemisphere. Recent bombing on the wild rabbits already made a hit news in China last year. Aussies do not even have enough workers to turn their surplus wild products into economic profits. This is not a torture, I have to respect the contingency of local situations. Those evil and insidious stuffs that I had in mind had been around for sometime, those are criminals everybody will get mad with them.



> Actor Jeremy Piven acquired mercury poisoning eating nothing but seafood. Just dessert?


In Gordon Ramsay`s shows, I had seen many contestants of this kind. I am interested in making common materials very tasty. Gordon is a great cook, he can turn any raw stuff into a 3 star dish. Fish is said to be a bioaccumulation mechanism able to concentrate within its tissues the hazardous matters more than 500 thousand folds from the waters. The source was a 2008 site and could not be found now. But please try to search: Bioaccumulation of contaminants in fish. Very informative results. Almost all fishes in all waters contain significant amount of contaminants today.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

People who treat you like their time is worth more than yours.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> People who treat you like their time is worth more than yours.


Ah yes, like the $200 an hour lawyer who helped with my brother's estate. I would send a simple question by email and get charged $50 for the answer.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I hate it when I want to make a complaint about something to a customer services department and the person on the other end of the phone is defensive and obstructive, not seeing the customer's point of view.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> I hate it when I want to make a complaint about something to a customer services department and the person on the other end of the phone is defensive and obstructive, not seeing the customer's point of view.


My mother-in-law is in assisted living. One caregiver was not nice to her and we wanted to talk to the management about it, so who did the receptionist put on the phone? The caregiver we wanted to complain about. Now what do we do, tell her?


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> Ah yes, like the $200 an hour lawyer who helped with my brother's estate. I would send a simple question by email and get charged $50 for the answer.


$200/hr is a cheap lawyer


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Bwv 1080 said:


> $200/hr is a cheap lawyer


That reminds me of a local TV commercial for a criminal defense attorney. A former client was impressed he got her off with probation. That's the way the vast majority of criminal cases are resolved...lawyer or not. I'm not sure what this lawyer was bragging about.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

One thing that makes me angry is they put fluoride in our drinking water ostensibly for dental health. Shouldn't we make our own dental health decisions? You can get fluoride rinse if you feel it is needed for your teeth.


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

*Michael Douglas in "Falling Down"*


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Hypocrisy and cruelty.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

SixFootScowl said:


> One thing that makes me angry is they put fluoride in our drinking water ostensibly for dental health. Shouldn't we make our own dental health decisions? You can get fluoride rinse if you feel it is needed for your teeth.


The dose makes the poison.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

adriesba said:


> The dose makes the poison.


No matter, why should be be taking any substance that we don't want or need.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

SixFootScowl said:


> No matter, why should be be taking any substance that we don't want or need.


Well, that's a serious matter of opinion. I bet you're putting it in your mouth everyday. Check your toothpaste.


----------



## Chibi Ubu (11 mo ago)

Cell phones are a love-hate relationship for me. Mostly hate. I have a slight tremor hand tremor, always have. 

I recently discovered AI (dictation mode) for texting and email. It helps most the time, but not always. It feels invasive, though.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

DaveM said:


> Well, that's a serious matter of opinion. I bet you're putting it in your mouth everyday. Check your toothpaste.


Many people suffered Zinc toxicity due to its use as an ingredient in denture cream.



Chibi Ubu said:


> Cell phones are a love-hate relationship for me. Mostly hate. I have a slight tremor hand tremor, always have.
> 
> I recently discovered AI (dictation mode) for texting and email. It helps most the time, but not always. It feels invasive, though.


I've long said kids are more adept at thumb typing because their fingers are smaller than an adult's. I'm a touch typist, but constantly "fat finger" on the small on-screen keyboard.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Chibi Ubu said:


>


That was such a depressing film.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

DaveM said:


> Well, that's a serious matter of opinion. I bet you're putting it in your mouth everyday. Check your toothpaste.


Fluoride free toothpaste is available. But I already noted that it is one thing to treat the teeth that way and quite another to take it systemically.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> Apparently I got a lot of contained anger that I don't express directly into the world but it is still there on the inside making me sometimes myserable as I unjustly judge myself or others severely and often negatively.
> 
> Like a child, I get angry when things don't go the way I want to. I rage when I fail at something after repeteadly trying to succeed. It makes me mad when other people act out of ignorance, stupidity or straight out narcissistic evil.
> 
> *What makes you angry?*


I am discussed with people who do not respect their societies rules/laws.

Like with the pandemic measures that have been mandated.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> *What makes you angry?*


I've always been angered at *injustice*, especially being accused of something that was untrue.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Graffiti (especially 'tagging'), litter, dog dumps, lack of manners, wasps.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> Graffiti (especially 'tagging'), litter, dog dumps, lack of manners, wasps.


An alternative view:

Graffiti (especially 'tagging') = street art.
litter = misplaced recycling.
dog dumps = free garden manure.
lack of manners = freedom of expression.
wasps = yeah ok!

 :tiphat:

I hasten to say none of the above represent the opinion or the beliefs of this post's author


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> On a more trivial note, I get angry at slow drivers who seem brain-dead.


They're still better than fast drivers who seem equally brain-dead.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

hammeredklavier said:


> They're still better than fast drivers who seem equally brain-dead.


When they drive an old beater, they obviously can't afford to drive recklessly...but do anyway. If they hit and total a $45K Mercedes, their minimum coverage insurance in AZ will only pay 1/3 of the damages. The other 2/3 comes out of their paycheck, perhaps for the rest of their lives. That's assuming they even follow the law by carrying minimum coverage insurance.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Where can you get a Mercedes for $45K???


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

NoCoPilot said:


> Where can you get a Mercedes for $45K???


Come to Norway, you can buy a 1989 model E for under 2000$


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

NoCoPilot said:


> Where can you get a Mercedes for $45K???


I was referring to the replacement value at time of impact, not what it cost new. I used the arbitrary figure $45K because it's easily divisible by 3, in $15K increments. $15K being the state minimum liability requirement in Arizona.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Watch the uncensored moment Will Smith smacks Chris Rock on stage at the Oscars, *drops F-bomb*


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Here in the Phoenix area, a major freeway had to be shut down due to a water main break. The commute from the "East Valley" to Phoenix proper is now at least double. It's unknown how long it will take to reopen. The extent of the ground damage below the freeway itself will take some time to assess. I'm real glad I take the train to Phoenix.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

- Not highway driving in and of itself, but those who have this obsessive love with the left lane and will not get out of it under any circumstance. If someone flashes you, move over. It's not an act of aggression, it's the only way to say, "excuse me, but could you please have the decency and courtesy of moving over so I may pass you?" The narcissistic attitude of, "I'm going fast enough" or "They can go around me" is so deplorable. It does not speak well of anyone with those attitudes. Unfortunately there are a great many of those people in the Tri-State/Metropolitan NYC area.

- Those waiting for oncoming traffic to clear so they can make a left turn at a light and will NOT go INTO the intersection to wait. Then they get stuck AGAIN at the red light and the person behind them gets stuck as well.

- People who are driving 5, 10, 15 miles UNDER the speed limit but not have the courtesy, decency, or thoughtfulness to move over and let the train of cars that have amassed behind them to pass.

- and what is it about pick-up truck drivers who refuse to use a turn signal. I started to believe that pick-up trucks didn't come with turn signals until I bought one myself. I even said to the salesman when I got it, "Oh wow, they DO have turn signals in these." He just had a baffled look on his face.

Basically, I hate discourteous, selfish, & narcissistic drivers. That & totalitarianism.

V


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Varick said:


> - Not highway driving in and of itself, but those who have this obsessive love with the left lane and will not get out of it under any circumstance. If someone flashes you, move over. It's not an act of aggression, it's the only way to say, "excuse me, but could you please have the decency and courtesy of moving over so I may pass you?" The narcissistic attitude of, "I'm going fast enough" or "They can go around me" is so deplorable. It does not speak well of anyone with those attitudes. Unfortunately there are a great many of those people in the Tri-State/Metropolitan NYC area.
> 
> - Those waiting for oncoming traffic to clear so they can make a left turn at a light and will NOT go INTO the intersection to wait. Then they get stuck AGAIN at the red light and the person behind them gets stuck as well.
> 
> ...


Worst of all is when they take the HOV entrance to the freeway. They think they can safely merge with 75MPH traffic driving only 35. Then they drive slowly waiting for an opening to move to the right, because they never actually wanted to be in the HOV lane. Double that when it's rush hour and the HOV lane is restricted. They think it doesn't matter if they take the HOV on-ramp because they'll immediately move out of the HOV lane. But that's the point. Taking the HOV on-ramp at all while driving alone, rather than waiting at a normal, metered on-ramp still violates the law and common courtesy.

The attitude of people slowly entering the freeway is "They have to let me in." That's not true at all, at least here in AZ. People already on the freeway have the right of way. They don't have to let anyone in if they don't want to. They're well within their right to force a slow-poke off to the shoulder.


----------

